# what colour is this one?



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

is it dilute or is it brown?


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Good question. In Holland we have a color of nun pigeon called "dun" which actually looks brown but is probably some form of ash red.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Hard to see from the photos but looks more like a silver than a brown, Whats the parents?


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

I do not know the parents. This is a hen, she look like a blue check, but the color are much lighter.

her colour is lighter than this following one, which is 
a brown check


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

If this hen is brown, what colour cock should I pair her up to get some interesting color chicks?

I have cocks bird such as white, saddle, almond, black, blue etc..


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

dingweding said:


> If this hen is brown, what colour cock should I pair her up to get some interesting color chicks?
> 
> I have cocks bird such as white, saddle, almond, black, blue etc..


I guess that depends on what color is "interesting" to you.


----------

